# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  PSA steigt, bin verunsichert..

## Bernhard11

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich lese hier schon einige Zeit mit, weil bei meinem Vater vor 3 Jahren ein fortgeschrittendes Prostatakarzinom mit Knochenmetastasen diagnostiziert wurde. Er wird palliativ behandelt und es geht ihm mittlerweile leider viel schlechter, so das das Ende langsam in Sicht scheint.
Diese Belastung ist schom immens, das könnt Ihr Euch ja vorstellen..
Aufgrund der Erkrankung meines Vaters bin ich im Juli 2016 das erste mal zur Vorsorgeuntersuchung gegangen.
Ultraschall-und Tastbefund waren unauffällig, der Urologe entließ mich mit den Worten, " jetzt lassen sie sich von der Schwester noch Blut abnehmen, ihr PSA-Wert wir höchstens bei 1,5 ng/ml liegen." Das die Untersuchung falsch rum lief wußte ich zu diem Zeitpunkt noch nicht.
1 Woche später rief ich in der Praxis an, die Schwester teilte mir mit, " alles ok, ihr Wert ist 3,79ng/ml.
Ich bestand auf eine Befundbesprechung, weil der Wert mir doch recht hoch erschien.
Der Urologe beruhigte mich im folgenden Gespräch. Wir einigten uns darauf in einem halben Jahr den PSA-Wert zu kontrollieren.
Zwischenzeiltlich erfuhr ich, dass das Untersuchungsergebnis ja auch durch die Untersuchungsabfolge ja vielleicht zu hoch ausgefallen war und war die ganze Zeit sehr entspannt. 
Vor 3 Wochen war ich dann zur Kontrollblutentnahme. Habe alles vermieden was eine Verfälschung des Wertes hätte auslösen können.
Ich war mir total sicher, dass der Wert viel niedriger sein wird.
Nun ja.. als ich dann 2 Tage später anrief war ich dann doch ganz schön unangenehm überrascht..
Der PSA-Wert ist auf 4,14ng/ml gestiegen..Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass die erste Messung vielleicht doch nach oben verfälscht war...
Der Urologe riet zur sofortigen Biopsie. Ich hab auch einen Termin für morgen, schwanke aber immer wieder ob eine dritte Messung nicht sinnvoll wäre, so in 3 Monaten..
Ich würde gerne Eure Meinung hören, ob die Erhöhung vielleicht doch noch im normalen Streuungsbereich liegt und ob die Biopsie nicht doch etwas vorschnell wäre..
Allerdings...bei der Vorgeschichte meines Vaters...ich bin übrigens 51 Jahre alt..
Ich grüße alle und bedanke mich schon mal für Eure Meinungen...

Bernhard

----------


## Michi1

Ich persönlich würde so schnell wie möglich die Biobsie machen. Eine Op im frühen Stadion ist günstuger als wenn man zu lange wartet. Das ist aber meine Meinung.

----------


## Timbolimbo

Also ich würde den Biopsietermin auch wahrnehmen. Gerade, wenn es Vorerkrankungen in der Familie gibt. Sollte der Befund positiv sein, dann ist es besser, in den nächsten drei Monaten die optimale Behandlung zu finden. Damit ist dann mehr gewonnen.

beste Grüße aus München 

P.S. Die Biopsie ist halb so wild.

----------


## buschreiter

> Also ich würde den Biopsietermin auch wahrnehmen. Gerade, wenn es Vorerkrankungen in der Familie gibt. Sollte der Befund positiv sein, dann ist es besser, in den nächsten drei Monaten die optimale Behandlung zu finden. Damit ist dann mehr gewonnen.
> 
> beste Grüße aus München 
> 
> P.S. Die Biopsie ist halb so wild.


Dass die Biopsie halb so wild sei, habe ich auch gedacht. Allerdings nicht mehr, als ich mit einer Sepsis und über 40 Grad Fieber ins KH eingeliefert wurde. Man hätte dies durch diverse Maßnahmen vermeiden können, diese Maßnahmen kannte ich damals leider noch nicht und mein Urologe hat mich darauf auch nicht hingewiesen! Bei mir hat sich bei einem PSA von schwankend zwischen 3 und 6 die Messerei ein Jahr hingezogen. Auch das würde ich nicht mehr so machen. Allerdings wird doch vor einer Biopsie eine Antibiotikagabe zwecks Ausschluss einer bakteriellen Prostatitis durchzuführen sein, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Gruß Achim

----------


## Bernhard11

Das mit der Antibiotigabe zwecks Ausschluss einer bakteriellen Prostatitis habe ich beim Urologen auch angesprochen. Er meinte nur, das er das beim Ultraschall damals im Juli 16 gesehen hätte..

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Achim,



> Allerdings wird doch vor einer Biopsie eine Antibiotikagabe zwecks Ausschluss einer bakteriellen Prostatitis durchzuführen sein, oder sehe ich das falsch?


jein. Natürlich ist eine Antibiotikumgabe vor einer Biopsie ein Muss, die Frage ist nur "welches Antibiotikum?" Das Kennen aller wesentlichen Information rund um die Biopsie sollte ebenso ein Muss sein, darum habe ich ihm im Basiswissen das Kapitel 5.5 gewidmet, um das alles nicht ständig wieder schreiben zu müssen.
@Bernhard: Ich empfehle Dir, besagtes Kapitel sorgfältig zu lesen. Die Infektionen und Sepsen nach Biopsie trotz Antibiotikumgabe werden zu einem immer größeren Problem, das die Urologie nicht wahrhaben will, das sind halt Kollateralschäden. Zu einer Biopsie rate ich Dir auch, aber nach einem Antibiogramm, das notfalls auch der Hausarzt veranlassen kann, das aber die GKV wohl nicht zahlen wird.
Der PSA-Referenzbereich für Männer im Alter von 51 bis 60 Jahren ist 0 bis 3,5 ng/ml. Dein PSA-Wert ist also verdächtig, aber das muss noch nicht Krebs bedeuten. Abklären solltest Du das aber.

Ralf

----------


## farcenty

Also ich hatte / habe ähnliche Werte, halte eine Biopsie für sinnvoll. 

3 Monate würde ich nicht warten, je früher Klarheit da ist - umso eher kannst du handeln.

Wenn du vor einer Biopsie zurückschreckst, wäre ein erster Schritt ein MRT - dort können mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit maligne Zonen identifiziert werden. Hätte den Vorteil, dein Urologe könnte gezielt stechen - insofern was erkannt wird. Denn so besteht die Gefahr, einen etwaigen Tumor nicht zu treffen. Auch postoperative Entzündungen, sahen die Radiologen angeblich auf meiner Drüse.

Meine zwei Biopsien an sich empfand ich als nicht schlimm, keine Komplikationen. Wirds ambulant gemacht, kannste dich ggf "sedieren" lassen - merkste kaum was.

----------


## Bernhard11

Vielen Dank für Eure Ausführungen. Ich werde mal weiter in mich gehen. Muss ja bis morgen entscheiden ob ich absage oder nach dem Motto Augen zu und durch handeln werde. Der Urologe, der die Biopsie machen soll hat eigentlich einen sehr guten Ruf... aber klar..gegen Keime und Bakterien ist er auch machtlos...

----------


## nomade

Ist er nicht: Du bekommst normalerweise vorbeugend ein Antibiotikum – eigentlich schon zwei Tage vorher.

Meine Biopsie war auch nicht schlimm, obwohl er sehr gründlich 'genadelt' hat, weil Testbefund und US ohne Befund waren (kein MRT). Einen Tag fühlst Du Dich etwas matschig, dann pinkelst bzw. ejakulierst Du noch ein paar Tage blutig. Das ist in der Regel alles. Infektionen sind selten.

Ein fortgeschrittener Krebs ist schlimmer!

----------


## buschreiter

> Hallo Achim,
> 
> jein. Natürlich ist eine Antibiotikumgabe vor einer Biopsie ein Muss, die Frage ist nur "welches Antibiotikum?" Das Kennen aller wesentlichen Information rund um die Biopsie sollte ebenso ein Muss sein, darum habe ich ihm im Basiswissen das Kapitel 5.5 gewidmet, um das alles nicht ständig wieder schreiben zu müssen.
> @Bernhard: Ich empfehle Dir, besagtes Kapitel sorgfältig zu lesen. Die Infektionen und Sepsen nach Biopsie trotz Antibiotikumgabe werden zu einem immer größeren Problem, das die Urologie nicht wahrhaben will, das sind halt Kollateralschäden. Zu einer Biopsie rate ich Dir auch, aber nach einem Antibiogramm, das notfalls auch der Hausarzt veranlassen kann, das aber die GKV wohl nicht zahlen wird.
> Der PSA-Referenzbereich für Männer im Alter von 51 bis 60 Jahren ist 0 bis 3,5 ng/ml. Dein PSA-Wert ist also verdächtig, aber das muss noch nicht Krebs bedeuten. Abklären solltest Du das aber.
> 
> Ralf


Hallo Ralf,

ich meinte eigentlich nicht die Antibiotikumgabe vor der Biopsie. Da gebe ich dir natürlich recht. Ich meinte eher, eine 4wöchige Antibiotikumgabe und danach eine erneute Messung des PSA Wertes. Wenn sich dieser wieder im Normbereich bewegt, ist eine Biopsie mE doch obsolet!
Ach und eine Sepsis ist wirklich nicht lustig. Mittlerweile kenne ich mehrere "Fälle", von denen einer "auf der Kippe" stand. Also bitte nicht vom Urologen oder anderen Personen beschwichtigen oder "einlullen" lassen...
Gruß Achim

----------


## Bernhard11

Hat sich grad durch Konrads Beitrag aufgeklärt...

----------


## MartinWK

> PIRADS 2 bedeutet NICHT eine verdächtige Läsion, sondern dass eine Solche unwahrscheinlich sei.


Der PIRADS-Befund von 2 bezieht sich auf eine lokalisierte Läsion (gleich "auffällige Stelle" und damit auch "verdächtige Stelle") in der Prostata, nicht auf den Gesamtbefund (bei PIRADS Version 2 wird kein Summenscore mehr erhoben). Natürlich kann man diese Stelle weiter abklären, durch gezielte Biopsie oder PSMA PET/CT.
PIRADS 1 meint "sehr unwahrscheinlich", PIRADS 2 "unwahrscheinlich", PIRADS 3 "unklarer Befund", usw. Im Wesentlichen aus Kostengründen (und um den meisten Patienten die unnötige weitere Diagnostik zu ersparen) wird bei 1 und 2 keine weitere Abklärung empfohlen. Gehört man im Nachhinein zu den Wenigen, bei denen die Unwahrscheinlichkeit vorlag (sprich doch ein PCa), hätte eine weitere Abklärung eine frühere Diagnose gebracht, allerdings mit häufig unklarer therapeutischer Konsequenz (PCa insignifikant, oder niedriger Grad gleich ohnehin für AS geeignet). Das Verhalten der Ärzte im konkreten Fall ist daher sinnvoll.

Wenn man unbedingt mehr wissen will, muss man weiter suchen, und die Risiken des minimalinvasiven Eingriffs der Biopsie oder die 2-3-fache jährliche Strahlendosis durch das PET/CT sowie die verständliche Zahlungsverweigerung der Solidargemeinschaft in Kauf nehmen.

----------


## Bernhard11

Hallo Ihr lieben, 
möchte gern meine neuesten PSA Verläufe mitteilen. 
Am 25.5.18 Senkung von 6,93 auf 5,79.
Ratio weiter 7%.
Heute das neueste Ergebnis der Messung vom 21.8.18 erhalten. 
Weitere Absenkung auf 4,16.
Ratio jetzt 10%.
Wahrscheinlich hab ich mich 2 Jahre umsonst verrückt gemacht. 
Wobei ich erstmal weiter im 3 monats Modus weiter kontrollieren lassen werde.
Eine Anmerkung zu Konrad. 
Ich bin sehr traurig,  dass  sein Kampf zu ende ist.
Er hat mir sehr geholfen und mich immer versucht zu beruhigen,  auch per persönliche Nachricht. 
Dafür bin ich ihm sehr dankbar.
Ruhe in Frieden lieber Konrad.
Grüße an alle
Bernhard

----------


## Bernhard11

Hallo liebe Leute, pünktlich zum Wochenende hab ich heute mein neuesten psa wert bekommen der mich geschockt hat. Der Wert ist von 4,16 beim letzten mal vor 5 monaten auf 7,29 gestiegen. Freies psa wieder gesunken auf 6%. Bin am Boden zerstört. 

Gruß Bernhard

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Bernhard,

das kann aber auch eine chronische Prostataentzündung sein. Du könntest ein anderes Antibiotikum nehmen, im Basiswissen wird vor Cipro gewarnt. Alternativ wäre eine weitere Biopsie, diesmal MRT-geführt. Das wird an der Charite möglich sein.

Georg

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Bernhard,

Auskunft darüber, ob eine bakterielle Art der Entzündung der Prostata vorliegt und welche Antibiotika die Keime abtöten (oder auch nicht), ist relativ sicher mit einem Antibiogramm des Sperma möglich. Das sollte vor einer Antibiotika-Therapie und mindestens 14 Tage nach einer solchen Antibiose als Kontgrolle erfolgen.
Zu bedenken ist dabei, dass außer einer bakeriellen Entzündung auch eine abakterielle Entzündung der Prostata möglich ist. Das abzuklären würde eine weitere Biopsie erfordern, wie sie Georg alternativ vorschlägt.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Bernhard11

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, ich hab ja jetzt seit gut 2 Jahren mit erhöhten Werten zu tun, es wurden umfangreiche Untersuchungen in dieser Zeit gemacht und nie Keime gefunden, weder im Urin noch die Untersuchung des Sperma ergaben irgendetwas. Ich denke mal, das ein erneutes mpMrt der nächste Schritt wäre, das erste mpMrt im September 17 ergab Pirads 2. Was mich so verunsichert ist, das die Werte ein dreiviertel Jahr sinken um dann plötzlich wieder hochzuschießen.

----------


## MartinWK

Hallo Bernhard, lies' mal hier: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...791#post112791

----------


## Bernhard11

> Hallo Bernhard, lies' mal hier: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...791#post112791


Hab ich mir durchgelesen und hoffe natürlich auch auf ein ähnliches Geschehen bei mir. Mein Urologe hat mich grad zurückgerufen, hatte die Werte heute morgen von der Schwester bekommen. Er schlägt vor in 6 Wochen nochmal PSA zu kontrollieren und dann ggf. mpMrt. So richtig erklären konnte er sich den Anstieg auch nicht, er vermutet, das es sich um eine chronische Entzündung handelt die immer wieder Probleme macht.

----------


## Bernhard11

Hallo zusammen, 
wollte nur mal ein update über die Entwicklung dieses Jahr geben. 
Hatte im April ein erneutes mpMRT in der Charite Berlin- Lichterfelde.  Ergebnis war wieder Pirads 2, die Prostata ist im Vergleich zur Untersuchung vor 1,5 Jahren um 8ml größer geworden. 
Im November ist der PSA Wert 6,93 gewesen, freies PSA 8%. Ich habe mit meinem Urologen besprochen, das ich alle 1,5- 2 Jahre ein mpMRT machen lasse und den PSA Wert alle halbe Jahre messen lasse. Die Radiologin riet mir auch dazu. Falls doch etwas in meiner Prostata brodelt ist das eine gute Lösung, praktisch eine Art aktive Überwachung. Ich lebe damit auch gut und mache mich nicht mehr verrückt wie in früheren Zeiten.
Ich wünsche allen hier ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und melde mich wenn es etwas zu berichten gibt.

Liebe Grüße 
Bernhard

----------


## Bernhard11

Hallo liebe Leute, 
möchte mich nach 3 Jahren mal wieder melden und berichten.
In den letzten 3 Jahren habe ich jeweils nur 1 mal PSA messen lassen.
Hier die Werte:
2020  6,08 ratio 9%
2021  6,46 ratio 15%
2022 7,85 ratio  7%.
Ich habe mich entschlossen, ein mpmrt in der Alta Klinik durchführen zu lassen, was am 10.12.22 geschah.
Es wurden 2 verdächtige Stellen gefunden , eine pirads 3, die andere pirads 4.
Habe heute eine 3D Fusionsbiopsie in der Alta- Klinik in Bielefeld durchführen lassen.
Ergebnis gibts erst Anfang Januar, werde dann berichten.
Lg Bernhard

----------


## barlaus37

Hallo Bernhard,

Ich habe gerade versucht, deinen Thread komplett zu lesen, das war doch etwas umfangreich  -  vielleicht ist es sinnvoll, auf myprostate.eu ein Profil anzulegen, um Dich besser zu beraten.

Meine persönliche Meinung: Bei erblicher Vorbelastung hast Du in den letzten drei Jahren steigende PSA-Werte mit auffälligem Quotient ("freies PSA") sowie mit Pirad4 eine verdächtige Läsion. Die Biopsie heute in Alta-Klinik ist daher m. E. jetzt wirklich richtige Idee und gerechtfertigt. Alles Gute, und viel Glück,

----------

